# Pit boss ERL code ????



## grantges6 (Oct 3, 2020)

My smoker got to hot and is now throwing ERL code any thoughts on what is going on? I’ve let it cool all the way down


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 4, 2020)

This is what the manual says,  I have not had id happen but a couple friends of mine have. Hope it helps. 
“ErH” Error Message   
The grill has overheated, possibly due to grease fire or excess fuel. 
Turn the grill OFF and allow to cool. Clean grill interior, remove excess pellets, and confirm positioning of all component parts. To CLEAR the error - Turn Temperature Dial to OFF. OPEN the lid, wait 3 or 4 minutes, then select desired temperature


----------



## MartyBauer (Oct 4, 2020)

One of the vertical smokers?  ErL is a bad temp sensor most of the time.  It has stopped reading the temp and goes Error Low (ErL).  $15 of Amazon if you don’t want to wait on PitBoss support.


----------



## Carll Martinn (Oct 16, 2020)

I think there is a problem with the Digital Thermostat Controller and you need to replace it.


----------

